# Officer Down: Officer Marcus Stiles - [Moncks Corner, South Carolina]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

03/26/2007
*2nd S.C. officer dies of gunshot wounds sustained *

*Officer Down: Officer Marcus Stiles *- [Moncks Corner, South Carolina]

ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 26

*Additional Info:* N/A
*Incident Details: *Officer Marcus Stiles died of wounds sustained when he responded to a domestic disturbance call. A subject at the scene opened fire, killing fellow Officer Lonnie Wells and critically wounding Officer Stiles. Officer Stiles was taken to a hospital where he succumbed to his wounds the following day.

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire *Date of Incident:*March 26, 2007

*2nd officer dies of gunshot wounds* 
The Associated Press[/B]
NORTH CHARLESTON, S.C. -- A second police officer has died after being shot when they responded to a domestic disturbance in Moncks Coroner.
A spokeswoman for Trident Medical Center in North Charleston says 26-year-old Marcus Stiles died Monday morning.
Forty-year-old Officer Lonnie Wells was killed Sunday afternoon.
Stiles had been taken to the hospital in critical condition with a gunshot wound to the head.
The suspect in the officers' shooting, 51-year-old Gary Douglas of Moncks Corner, died Sunday afternoon after being shot by officers.
Berkeley County Deputy Coroner Bill Salisbury says it's still unclear whether Douglas was killed by the officers he shot or by another officer at a roadblock a short time later.


----------

